
What is the best deployment method for a websocket application using Kubernetes? - online2offline
For normal web application, we don&#x27;t care about state. But for a websocket application, it&#x27;s state is necessary between each pods.<p>Because of k8s has proStop hook, so it can be handled before it terminated.
There are some deployment methods about k8s:<p>rolling update &#x2F;
canary &#x2F;
blue green<p>Which one the best to the above use case?
======
jonathan-kosgei
You could use Ingresses, the nginx controller has the widest support and
feature set, that would handle managing sockets for your application.

